# Shot by our ponds this morning.



## Ron Evers (May 12, 2017)




----------



## tirediron (May 12, 2017)

Neat!  Good to see you back, Ron.


----------



## jcdeboever (May 12, 2017)

Nice

Sent from my SM-T377V using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## Gary A. (May 12, 2017)

Good stuff Ron.


----------



## zombiesniper (May 13, 2017)

Very nice.


----------



## DarkShadow (May 13, 2017)

Very Nice.


----------



## Ron Evers (May 13, 2017)

Thanks folks.


----------



## pixmedic (May 13, 2017)

Love the possum!
Wonderful deer shot as well 

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## alv (May 13, 2017)

just like being theregreat in all ways,al


----------



## BrentC (May 13, 2017)

Very nice set!


----------



## terri (May 13, 2017)

CRITTERS!!!!     

Good stuff.    I love possums, they're so shy and sweet.    The fawn is just adorable here.    Both very nice shots!


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (May 13, 2017)

Nice shots only ever seen a possum once


----------



## Derrel (May 13, 2017)

NOTHING says "springtime" like a spotted new fawn...and a possum!!! Good to see you back!


----------



## annamaria (May 13, 2017)

Such a nice shot of the fawn.  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

